# Drum battles who would you like to see face it off.



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Id Love to see a drum off of vinny-Paul abbott (pantera) and chris adler (lamb of god) what a show that would be honestly vinnie-paul and chris are my favorite drummers.









Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

John Stanier (Battles; Helmet) vs Yuval Gabay (Soul Coughing; general NYC session dude).


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Dave Weckl vs Dennis Chambers


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Following Larry's theme...






This has been embedded in my brain since I first saw it as a kid.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Back in the day...Carl Palmer vs Ian Paice


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

T0mmy Clufetos is the drummer for Black Sabbath. This guy is a machine with perfect timing and holy shit, amazing stamina! I think he is number one amongst those drummers already recognized here. I saw them in concert in September at the Molson Amphitheatre with my oldest son. It was just incredible.

Tommy Clufetos against anyone!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2016)

Somewhere in that great gig in the sky.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Alan White v Bill Bruford, please.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

This guy for pure entertainment value.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> Alan White v Bill Bruford, please.


I saw them together on the Union tour. A critic's review (that Bruford liked at the time) was something to the effect that White was the meat and potatoes and Bruford was the Hollandaise sauce.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Tommy Lee vs somebody else but both upside down.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

John Wright (NoMeansNo) versus robots


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2016)

some old school


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Interesting that Neil hasnt been mentioned but anyone against Neil would be unfair.

[video]


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

leftysg said:


> Interesting that Neil hasnt been mentioned but anyone against Neil would be unfair.


Not really. He's a fantastic drummer but there are plenty of guys that would give him a run for his money. Especially now that his powers are waning a little.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

I could never understand the two drummer concept, never liked it.

Carlos Santana reunited with his old drummer after discovering he had been living as a BEGGAR on the streets for 40 years | Daily Mail Online


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Hows about some ol' school Canajun drumming duels.......


----------



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

Stewart Copeland of the Police always had a clean, crisp sound.

Found an interesting article about how even the Police can have the occasional train wreck.

Police drummer blasts reunion concert in Vancouver


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Trump vs Clinton...........


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I watched this on Netflix a few months back - some of the great drummers in one place. I'd like to see Antonio Sanchez and Dennis Chambers.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I was relistening to MIJ (what a fabulous album that was) and forgot Ian Paice's performance.

[video]


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Mike Mangini of Dream Theater vs Neil Peart - I saw Dream Theater in concert a couple years ago and Mike Mangini blew my mind - best drummer I've ever seen.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

doriangrey said:


> Mike Mangini of Dream Theater vs Neil Peart - I saw Dream Theater in concert a couple years ago and Mike Mangini blew my mind - best drummer I've ever seen.


Do you know the story of how he got the gig? Hilarious, if you haven't heard it.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

I have the bonus DVD of the drummer auditions that came with the CD "Dramatic Turn of Events" and Mike Mangini's audition was the best. He was awesome - he also comes across as a pretty cool guy. But I'm not sure about a hilarious story... share please =)


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Mike Portnoy got an opportunity to play with some young guys (Avenged Sevenfold) while on hiatus with DT, due to the tragic death of James Sullivan. He dug the newer vibe, the younger (and bigger) crowds, the more aggressive music, so he quit DT. Sadly, he hadn't asked Avenged Sevenfold if he had the gig. To them, he was temporary and they had their own ideas. They held auditions for a new permanent drummer (younger, more like them, from what I heard) when the tour Mike played on was finished. DT didn't want him back either, by the sounds of things (I don't think they'd replaced him at that point in time). 

Some of this is speculation but some of it definitely happened. You can sleuth some more here and elsewhere if you want.

Dream Theater - Wikipedia
Avenged Sevenfold - Wikipedia


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

I bet Portnoy regrets his moves now because DT is still going strong!


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Bastille day said:


> I could never understand the two drummer concept, never liked it.
> 
> Carlos Santana reunited with his old drummer after discovering he had been living as a BEGGAR on the streets for 40 years | Daily Mail Online


Is that the 16 year old kid at the first woodstock?

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

jb welder said:


> Not really. He's a fantastic drummer but there are plenty of guys that would give him a run for his money. Especially now that his powers are waning a little.



I remember Buddy Rich. He would play with some of the big bands my parents loved. My dad's favorite drummer. I think he would of given Neil a run for his money.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I remember goi


doriangrey said:


> I bet Portnoy regrets his moves now because DT is still going strong!


Would that be Portnoy's Complaint?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> I remember Buddy Rich. He would play with some of the big bands my parents loved. My dad's favorite drummer. I think he would of given Neil a run for his money.


You could probably say Buddy Rich was a big influence on Neil.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Somewhere in that great gig in the sky.


that's the one for me....if you cant arrange it, I'll settle for Mike Mangini vs Lars Ulrich or Tommy Lee vs Robert Sweet


----------

